# Messerschmitt Bf 109K-4



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Just finished my 1/32 scale Hasegawa Bf 109K-4 a few days ago here are some pics.

















agensmith


----------



## airenglandfix (Oct 22, 2005)

*good picz*

some good picz


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Magnificent piece of hardware, that.


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

*Thanks for your comments airenglandfix and John!*

Here is another pic...









Thanks for lookin'

agentsmith


----------



## Robert Hargrave (Dec 4, 2003)

Your aircraft is most excellent, the dio adds that little extra to bring the scene to life along with the bare spots in the grass. All that's missing is the pilot throwing his cigerette on the ground as he get ready to climb in for take off.


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

*Thanks very much Robert!*

I have some figures in both 1/72 and 1/48 scale but don't have any yet in 1/32 scale. Having some figures placed near the a/c helps as a reference to the size of the a/c and when I see some 1/32 scale figs that I like I do plan to purchase them.










agentsmith


----------



## buddho (Jul 31, 2005)

Not only is the model well done, but the photos are so realistic that is you showed these to someone, they would think these are authentic...incredible!

Regards, Dan


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks very much Dan!

I hope someday to build and paint a Luft'46 type of model that would be of quality that even the experts could not be sure if its real or a model. Maybe even post such pics on Hyperscale this next April fools day.

Sadly for me the next two models I will post pics of are not very good...they are both Huma 1/72 scale kits and while they are interesting subjects they don't really fit together very well.
My other new model I am working on (DML Ta 152C) also is not a good fitting kit and is a challange to construct, it looked great in box but has been a bitch to build so far.

There are a number of Fw 190D kits in several different scales in my kit stash that I have been wanting to start on but I have been waiting for two important books on the Fw 190D to be released, one is from JaPo and the other is by Jerry Crandall of EagleEditions. Both these books are for sale now and will provide a lot of helpful information to build accurate Doras.

Agentsmith


----------

